

Native Socket.IO and Android - Rauchg
http://socket.io/blog/native-socket-io-and-android/

======
priz3
I've been using Socket.IO on Android for 6+ months now to do real-time
communication with our backend, and it works well for our needs. I was happy
to see a well-written Android client come along with Socket.IO v1.0. The
namespacing functionality makes it super easy to send different messages to
different groups of clients.

------
dkharrat
This is pretty cool.

On a similar note, anyone know of equivalent options for iOS? I see a few open
source implementations, but none that are actively developed. There's
SocketRocket, but that's just vanilla WebSockets.

~~~
priz3
There is a similar Socket.IO library for iOS hidden within the FAQ.

[http://socket.io/docs/faq/](http://socket.io/docs/faq/)

------
SchizoDuckie
Wow.

I've just had a heated debate about this at work. I think it's pretty cool, my
colleague thinks it's the worst idea ever.

Does this actually work in the real world? What if i'm moving?

~~~
EC1
What are the opposing viewpoints?

------
Thaxll
Since almost all platforms support Websocket, is it necessary to use
Socket.io?

~~~
elisee
On top of its transport layer abstraction, socket.io adds various useful
features including events, rooms, namespacing, efficient/convenient
(de)serialization and network callbacks. I've been using it in websockets-only
mode for various projects, because I don't care for slower / less reliable
transports but still want the extra features.

------
Lord_Zero
So its basically SingalR for Android? Seems like a cool idea to me.

~~~
wuliwong
I don't believe so. I believe SignalR is more synonymous with node's
implementation of socket.io. This would be like someone getting SignalR to
work natively with an Android client.

------
solids
Grande Guille!

